# new humidor



## mrsalnj (Jun 14, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Very nice. Who makes it?


----------



## mrsalnj (Jun 14, 2016)

it's a table top humidor from Ci and then I added the lights 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Ive been eyeing those. They look awesome and you can see your stash ! Does it open from the back ? And hows it holding humidity..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsalnj (Jun 14, 2016)

Kidvegas said:


> Ive been eyeing those. They look awesome and you can see your stash ! Does it open from the back ? And hows it holding humidity..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it does not open from the back and it's holding humidity fine with the beads holds around 68

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

That perfect. And the added light KICK ASS. Very nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

mrsalnj said:


> it does not open from the back and it's holding humidity fine with the beads holds around 68
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Got a link for the lights. I think that'd be a nice addition to my old cabinet.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsalnj (Jun 14, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Got a link for the lights. I think that'd be a nice addition to my old cabinet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01IN4ZGJE/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

mrsalnj said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01IN4ZGJE/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

mrsalnj said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01IN4ZGJE/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Wonder how long the batteries last? And does it heat up your cabinet? I have a regular light in mine but I disconnected it because it threw off quite a bit if heat.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsalnj (Jun 14, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Wonder how long the batteries last? And does it heat up your cabinet? I have a regular light in mine but I disconnected it because it threw off quite a bit if heat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


it's led and it hasn't honestly heat it up from what I seen and probably not long but who knows I did so I can accent my humidor when people come over or I'm looking for a smoke

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## gnut629 (Dec 29, 2016)

Real nice humidor and great job on the lights.


----------



## TSBBZM (Jan 9, 2017)

*SWEET!!*:vs_cool:


----------



## chadderkdawg (Dec 17, 2014)

Looks good, my wine and spirits shop has one of those, I notice they always have a ton of humidification in the bottom, wonder if theirs is leaky?


----------

